

How To Purchase an EC2 Reserved Instance - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2009/04/how-to-purchase-an-ec2-reserved-instance.html

======
slpsys
It's also worthwhile to note that while creating m1-large instances in [our]
us-east-1a zone, we've been hitting insufficient resources exceptions when
attempting to bring up instances. Now's an excellent time to apportion for
mission-critical instances which come up and down with regularity, it seems
like.

------
bcl
Or you can use the AWS Console - <https://console.aws.amazon.com/>

Which seems a bit easier, even to a command-line junkie like me.

~~~
jeffbarr
There's no way to do this from the console at present. It can be done from the
command line or via the APIs.

------
garyrichardson
I haven't tried it yet, but it looks like it'll automatically 'convert' your
existing instances into reserved? IE, I don't need to start new instances to
take advantage?

~~~
slpsys
I've heard the same, though I'm not sure if they retroactively apply it to a
long-running instance, prorate the rest of the billing period at that rate, or
simply convert to the new pricing scheme for the next billing period.

